# Anybody have or used one of those gas powered rope caspian winch???



## Pcoz88 (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyboby???????????Thanks.


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 8, 2012)

Yup. The chainsaw-powerhead powered one (Baileys/Madsens) is light and quick to set up. Throw a strap or the light cable it comes equipped with around a tree, clip into it, and you are good to go. Downside is: 1. if you use a saw with too much power, eg. a 044 / 440 etc, you bust the winch. (been there, done that) 2. winch is chain-driven = bar oil = a bit messy.

The Honda engne winch has more power, is quieter, no bar oil, heavier, takes more time to set up with optional tree mount, and is considerably more expensive. 4-stroke engine has an automatic shut-off if run at too great an angle.

Both of them can chew up/mangle a rope if you aren't paying attention and let extra wraps develop.
For small jobs the chainsaw one is OK, but if you are going to run it for an extended period on a job, eg. multiple trees, I prefer to take the time to set up the Portable Winch Honda one.


----------



## darkbyrd (Apr 8, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> Yup. The chainsaw-powerhead powered one (Baileys/Madsens) is light and quick to set up. Throw a strap or the light cable it comes equipped with around a tree, clip into it, and you are good to go. Downside is: 1. if you use a saw with too much power, eg. a 044 / 440 etc, you bust the winch. (been there, done that) 2. winch is chain-driven = bar oil = a bit messy.
> 
> The Honda engne winch has more power, is quieter, no bar oil, heavier, takes more time to set up with optional tree mount, and is considerably more expensive. 4-stroke engine has an automatic shut-off if run at too great an angle.
> 
> ...



I've used the Portable Winch. Highly recommended if you got the cheddar. Word of warning, it will burn up a rope. If it is not pulling, figure something else out. A smaller piece, or a pulley higher up to give the log some lift usually does the trick.


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 8, 2012)

Looked at these recently, couldn't find the $, didn't like the sloooooow pull speed (even with the bigger drum that's optional on the 'portable winch' brand) for the low-load application I had in mind. Simpson has a cheaper Honda powered option than portable winch but I didn't get around for comparing the two's features.


----------



## darkbyrd (Apr 8, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> Looked at these recently, couldn't find the $, didn't like the sloooooow pull speed (even with the bigger drum that's optional on the 'portable winch' brand) for the low-load application I had in mind. Simpson has a cheaper Honda powered option than portable winch but I didn't get around for comparing the two's features.



It is slow. But it is faster than bucking and carrying, or a wheelbarrow. Not as fast as bucking and tossing down the hill though, It is heavy, and requires a gear bag almost as heavy. But when you need it, you'll be glad you have it.


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 8, 2012)

darkbyrd said:


> It is slow. But it is faster than bucking and carrying, or a wheelbarrow.


 Amen to that. Portable winch also have a self-releasing block that's priced well (but lacking a spring loaded latch to catch slack line) but nowhere can I find advice as to it's rating. Have asked them directly via email.


----------



## darkbyrd (Apr 8, 2012)

If you plan on skidding logs, I recommend the skidding cone. Or make one yourself. It makes the job much easier.

My gear bag with the portable winch:

150' or so of 1/2" retired climbing rope, with a hook attached to one end (for the skidding cone chain)
several snatch blocks, one double snatch block (for rigging a block and tackle for a real heavy pull or snagged tree)
Several slings of different sizes and strengths
Monkey fist
Bunch of links (and a crescent wrench to get them open again after they have been loaded!)

Not in the bag: 
Cant hook
Skidding cone
Winch
Saw
Log chain if I am going with the tractor


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 8, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> Looked at these recently, couldn't find the $, didn't like the sloooooow pull speed (even with the bigger drum that's optional on the 'portable winch' brand) for the low-load application I had in mind. Simpson has a cheaper Honda powered option than portable winch but I didn't get around for comparing the two's features.




I think the optional larger drum gives a line speed of around 60 ft/minute. Not a blistering pace, but a heck of a lot quicker than what an electric winch will deliver. Even just for gettin' my truck unstuck, the smaller drum (40 ft/min) has been a real blessing. Light years improvement over using a come-a-long, or slugging wood uphill manually with a tired body & a couple of rebellious slaves.

As far as the price goes, you get what you pay for. I don't run Poulans or Craftsman chainsaws. I may not like the price sticker on quality gear, but it pays for itself in production, reliabilty, parts & service. I've had that Portable Winch sit for months, and then start on the first pull of the starter rope. Certainly a piece of equipment that I have never regretted purchasing.


----------



## darkbyrd (Apr 8, 2012)

I agree. When it comes to boots I am the same way. A good pair for $150, or crap 3 times at $50/pop. The Portable Winch has been nothing if not reliable.

One caveat: The hooks on the winch itself, the small nut on the little bolt that holds the hook to the winch body itself, came off in the field (and of course was lost). I put loctite on them, just to make sure it didn't happen again.


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 8, 2012)

A couple of years ago, MileMarker used to carry several different models of fairly inexpensive Honda powered hydraulic cable winches. They were quite heavy, but had excellent speed & pulling power. Never got around to getting one of them, and am sorry to see that they aren't available anymore on their website. 

Portable Winch has a clutch model available which is about 2X the price of their standard model. Designed for overhead lifting / rescue applications. Would be nice to have that drum not turn sometimes. Letting the rope slip heats things up quick (destroys rope), and you really need the extra wraps if pulling something heavy.


----------



## darkbyrd (Apr 8, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> A couple of years ago, MileMarker used to carry several different models of fairly inexpensive Honda powered hydraulic cable winches. They were quite heavy, but had excellent speed & pulling power. Never got around to getting one of them, and am sorry to see that they aren't available anymore on their website.
> 
> Portable Winch has a clutch model available which is about 2X the price of their standard model. Designed for overhead lifting / rescue applications. Would be nice to have that drum not turn sometimes. Letting the rope slip heats things up quick (destroys rope), and you really need the extra wraps if pulling something heavy.



I burnt and broke a good one trying to pull a tractor out of a branch. Even with a 3:1 block set up. Learned my lesson! I bet the clutch costs as much as the first rope you burn!

I always do 3 wraps, and if it slips, I make the load easier some way. Still got a few small burns though. But that is the skidding only rope, and it has worse than a few melted spots on it


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 8, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> As far as the price goes, you get what you pay for.


 Have you, or has anyone, done a side by side comparison between the 'Simpson' and 'Portable Winch' portable capstan winches? It would be great to read if so.

The phrase "you get what you pay for" is too often, unfortunately, delivered these days to a market conditioned to blindly accepting price as the overriding indicator of quality. In most cases that's probably OK, but when closed minds and open wallets meet marketeers, it's a recipe for unnecessary fleecing of the sheeple. 

I've always tried to judge a product on it's merits and the people standing behind it. So have not written off the cheaper Simpson and won't until researching a little more what owners think of it and whether anyone's done some direct comparisons between the products. There may be plenty of reasons why the more expensive brand is better. Do you know of any? 

As it is, I cant afford either. :frown:


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 8, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> Have you, or has anyone, done a side by side comparison between the 'Simpson' and 'Portable Winch' portable capstan winches? It would be great to read if so.
> 
> The phrase "you get what you pay for" is too often, unfortunately, delivered these days to a market conditioned to blindly accepting price as the overriding indicator of quality. In most cases that's probably OK, but when closed minds and open wallets meet marketeers, it's a recipe for unnecessary fleecing of the sheeple.
> 
> ...





I own both. I actually have 3 of the older Simpson winches (2 are broken.) that bolt on to a chaisaw powerhead with 3/8 pitch sprocket. At a price point roughly 1/3 the cost of Portable Winch Co.'s model, they are/were OK. Problems resulted from using powerheads with too much torque. Also, the gearbox on the Simpson model is considerably smaller than Portable Winch, which translates into a lot more heat when using for extended periods. Use one continually for 15 minutes and you can get the cutterless chain to smoke even though it is gettig lots of bar oil.

I have to disagree with the price vs quality point you have made. Believe me, a lot of soul searching and angst takes place when I drop many hundreds or thousands of $$$ on equipment purchases. The Simpson capstan used to also be offered with a small 2-stroke engine (Tecumseh?) I know a fellow arborist who used one for years untill it wore out and he replaced it with a Portable Winch. I'm not sure what the current price of the Simpson is, but if equipped withy a Honda, I doubt the price of a Simpson vs Portable would be that far apart. 

Finally, if a piece of equipment will let me get a job done efficiently, and prolong the productive working career of this tired guy, the $$$ spent buying it are well spent. I choose to spend less in other areas (home renovations, clothes, food, entertainment), but the gear and rigging has gotta be top notch. Cheers.


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 9, 2012)

Pelorus said:


> I own both. I actually have 3 of the older Simpson winches (2 are broken.) that bolt on to a chaisaw powerhead with 3/8 pitch sprocket. .


 So, not the current models?


Pelorus said:


> I have to disagree with the price vs quality point you have made.


Perhaps we should agree to disagree about the wisdom of using price as the sole or even leading indicator of quality.


Pelorus said:


> I'm not sure what the current price of the Simpson is, but if equipped withy a Honda, I doubt the price of a Simpson vs Portable would be that far apart.


Both using Honda yet around a $450 difference, which leads me to wonder where those differences lay and if there is any comparative review of the current models offered by these brands. Such a review would make for a better informed buying decision, me thinks.


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 9, 2012)

Kiwibro: Having looked at the current model specs and photos, I see little difference between the old and the new, thanks. In addition, note the difference in the fairlead system on Simpson vs Portable Winch. May seem minor, but the sharp point on the Simpson has destroyed more than on, even though I rounded it over with a file. I am guilty of using 1/2" rope on the Simpson as I don't use 3/8" or smaller ropes as recommended by Simpson. Smaller rope is gonna generally translate into either less strength, or a much higher price to effect an equivalent strength rating of a larger dia. rope. I am concerned that using a lower strength rated 5/16" or 3/8" rope and exerting a 2000 lb. pull on it is getting dicey. I have had ropes break before under load when using both products.

The roller fairlead system on the Portable Wich is more rope -friendly. It is designed to use 1/2" rope, and easily accomodates 9/16" which I use sometimes. Pulling power is 500 lb higher on the Portable Winch. 

Another thing to consider is how the winch is gonna be anchored. Portable Winch has various vehicle & tree mount options, which I didn't see on Simpson's website. The nice thing about the Simpson shainsaw powered models is that they are very quick to set up and use. However, unless you are gonna devise some way (using additional pulley block?) to keep their newer Honda wiinch reasonably level, it will be disapointing, imo. 

Does any of this translate into justifying a $450 price difference, or whether either product is worth the beans? To me, yes, but I prefer running Stihl saws and paying more for them. If saving coin is the main criteria in a decision making process, then by all means use a herd of green and purple Wild Things for the same price that a quality Stihl or Husky is gonna cost. They all cut wood, don't they?


----------



## Pcoz88 (May 6, 2012)

bump?


----------



## GeeVee (Aug 6, 2014)

TWO year old thread....


----------



## dancan (Aug 6, 2014)

Is Westcoast winch a sponsor here ?


----------



## Dpown (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't think so...


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 4, 2014)

Pcoz88 said:


> bump?



I have one for sale on Craig's list, if you are still looking. http://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/4652108838.html

The last 85' of cable are pristine; like new.


----------



## zogger (Sep 4, 2014)

pdqdl said:


> I have one for sale on Craig's list, if you are still looking. http://kansascity.craigslist.org/tls/4652108838.html
> 
> The last 85' of cable are pristine; like new.



That's a decent price.


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 5, 2014)

I thought it was. I'm only out to get a fair price.

The old Homelite engine runs surprisingly well, although it is irritatingly loud. The cable winches seem to have a lot more line pull than the capstan rope winches. I'm selling mine because I don't need two, and the cable winch just isn't as practical for our kind of work.


----------



## Christopher53 (Jan 28, 2017)

I purchased the Simpson winch with the Honda GX35 engine. It's very similar to the smaller Portable winch model. I've used mine for about three years pulling up tree trunks from my back yard. I don't use the wire anchor attachment. I purchased some hooks similar to the Portable winch and bolted them on the Simpson winch. I only use 3/8" double braid rope and it has never failed me. It's not a fast method of hauling, but it sure beats carrying trunk sections by hand. I'll post some pictures and videos when I can. I've tried in the past but this site times out when loading a video (maybe too long). The Simpson winch has a 5 year warranty on the gear box and is made in the USA. I've never had a problem with it. I use a skidding cone whenever I can as it helps get around stumps or small trees in the way.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 28, 2017)

Did you guys know there is a copy of the Lewis chainsaw winche at a considerably lower price? I've no idea about the quality.
https://www.amazon.com/Powerhouse-Log-Splitters-Xm-100-Chainsaw/dp/B01DF9883


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 28, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> Did you guys know there is a copy of the Lewis chainsaw winche at a considerably lower price? I've no idea about the quality.
> https://www.amazon.com/Powerhouse-Log-Splitters-Xm-100-Chainsaw/dp/B01DF9883
> View attachment 554374



I haven't checked out your link, but the portable winches that use steel cable don't ever seem to have a reverse gear. This will quickly become a huge problem the first time you try to back off of your load.

The capstan/rope winches let go of a load; the cable/drum winches...not so much.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, also a finite amount of cable/rope (especially if contemplating significant loads) can fit on the drum. Does freespool and have a brake though, although the latter are not supposed to be terribly good but in conjunction with the saws chainbrake I think they are supposed to be adequate. On the other hand, no having to keep tension on the drum to keep the load on, rather versatile and handy in a 'when you need it you NEED it' kinda way,reasonably portable, reasonably cheap for the versatility, the powerplant has more than one use.


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, keeping the tension on the capstan is a pain, and the need to keep the throttle open "as needed" makes running them a two man job.

I don't know why they don't put a capstan winch together with a self-tailing feature like the GRCS has. It's downright dumb to leave off such an obvious feature.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 28, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, and I'm not really answering the question. But, I gave up on winces. With several snatch blocks and 3/4", 17,000 pound rope I can snake 30' logs out of the woods, or pull 8' logs up on my trailer, with my truck. I figure the truck weighs 6,000 pounds and will pull a lot. If snaking logs out of the woods I try to hang the snatch block 5 or 6 feet off the ground. If pulling logs onto the trailer, I have a piece of round pipe that slides in pockets on the front of the trailer to guide the logs on, Joe.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 28, 2017)

I am using the bigger portable winch setup. Used it to pull logs out of a 100ft deep ditch. Skidding cone helps avoid roots. I use the 1/2 rope. easier to grab. Have both size wheels but only used the smaller so far. Have not used it in awhile. Even used it to do a one man recovery of mini skid steer that went over the bank. Just a matter of setting up pulleys to get the results you want. Works as advertised.


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 28, 2017)

rarefish383 said:


> I know this is an old thread, and I'm not really answering the question. But, I gave up on winces. With several snatch blocks and 3/4", 17,000 pound rope I ...



Sure, and I can load all those logs onto your trailer in about 5 minutes with my brush grapple and wheel loader on flotation tires. But that really doesn't comment on where the portable winches are effective: places your truck and my loader cannot go. 

Places like steep hills, and backyards with fences, and creek bottoms, and on the other side of that creek bottom, and thick woods with no clearing, and back yards with fancy lawns that you are not allowed to drive on, and...this is an endless list!

There is always a place where some piece of equipment becomes necessary, while the same machine sits idle the rest of the time. You need to balance your equipment needs against the work that you are doing. There are lots of machines that I do without because I cannot afford them and my work load could not pay for the purchase. So...I make do with what I have.

The trick is knowing what machines you want to have, and then making sure your sales can support that machine profitably. I haven't used my portable winch for about 6 months. But then again, I mounted a 9000lb hydraulic winch onto my brush grapple so that I wouldn't need it as often. _We use it all the time_. I haven't used a lot of my machines recently, but they are there to do the job that other companies would walk away from or cannot do as well as I can.


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 28, 2017)

An additional note: If'n I was putting my truck out on someones yard that way, I would just get a log arch and wheel them over the grass. Perhaps a tiny little 3k cable winch to pull the logs onto the trailer. Your process looks a little crazy to me, loading logs onto an unsecured trailer on a hill.

It looks rather inefficient, too, but maybe you are better at it than I would be.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 28, 2017)

pdqdl, I know your still in business, and I threw in my caveat, and posted the pics because this isn't the commercial tree care forum. Most of these guys are scrounging firewood. Often people buy expensive equipment because they haven't seen someone do it another way. I was never lucky enough to have a skid loader. I had an old Hough Payloader. I seldom got to use it on jobs because it crushed a yard. Mostly used it to move mulch in the work yard. Like you say, there is always a place for a special piece of equipment. The original poster is a pipe fitter by trade, so I don't think knuckle booms, dump trucks, and heavy tree removal equipment would be high on his priority list. If you look at my half ton pickup there is not a single rut in the yard. The wheels on the trailer are chocked, and because the weight is pulling down on the front of the trailer it won't roll forward. Where I dropped the tailgate was off the lawn, under the drip line of the tree, no sod to tear up. I tried a little 3000 pound winch and it worked OK, but it was slower than death. I could load the whole trailer before it would pull up one log. I was going to go to a 9 or 12000 pound winch, but I started pulling the logs on with the truck. If the yard conditions had been different I might have done it differently. I could have used my Massey Ferguson 135 with the log arch to wheel the log to the curb. But that would have meant having my friend drive me home after I drove the tractor several miles to get to his house. Then these pics wouldn't have been pertinent. I would have posted picks of something else. If this were the commercial tree care forum I would agree with you 100%. Again, I'm not in business anymore, and if the yard was wet, I wouldn't have backed on it. I'm not pressed for time, with a schedule to keep. The friend I got the logs from was in no hurry either. He just wanted me to mill him a couple of the Fir boards for a project. Maybe I shouldn't, but I'm assuming the OP is getting wood from friends and relatives, and he is going to treat those folks yards with respect. I hope I don't come off as a jerk to you, not my intent. But since this was such an old thread, and I looked up the OP's profile, I treated it as a wood scrounger looking for a way to move logs. Not a Tree Service looking for a review on a piece of equipment. Peace Brother, Joe.


----------



## hseII (Jan 28, 2017)

sam-tip said:


> I am using the bigger portable winch setup. Used it to pull logs out of a 100ft deep ditch. Skidding cone helps avoid roots. I use the 1/2 rope. easier to grab. Have both size wheels but only used the smaller so far. Have not used it in awhile. Even used it to do a one man recovery of mini skid steer that went over the bank. Just a matter of setting up pulleys to get the results you want. Works as advertised.



Pictures please.


----------



## sam-tip (Jan 28, 2017)

I have pictures of the wood but not of the pulling. I will check old phone for more pictures. 

It was a CL wood score. But had to get them up the hill. Nice straight standing oak.

https://goo.gl/photos/bZtKaKLmXekED9k79


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 28, 2017)

rarefish383 said:


> pdqdl, I know ... Peace Brother, Joe.



Yep! That about covers it nicely.
Still...kinda scary on the trailer. You just don't know how many I have seen go down the hill when they were chocked nicely. Once they start rolling, you don't get to do anything but try to remember what if feels like watching a disaster you (or more often, your employees) made.​


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 29, 2017)

When I was about 18 I had a 63 International 1 ton 4X4 pickup. The cable on the front winch got all crossed up. So, I spooled the cable out, hooked it to the pintle on our F600, and put the truck at the bottom of a long down hill grade. Started winding the cable in, keeping it nice and tight and straight. You know where this is going. With about ten feet of cable left, it snapped at the tow hook. It was a gentle down hill grade, but I had to run backwards to grab the door and jerk it open. Jumped in, but before I could hit the brakes the truck hit a couple small Cherry trees in the hedge row, hit my head on the rear window, bout knocked me out. It was in a 5 acre field, nothing to damage, should have just stood there and watched it go. But, thinking back, I wanted to see how easily the winch could pull the truck up the hill. At 18, seemed like a plan, Joe.


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 29, 2017)

When straightening my cable-spooling, I prefer to attach something big then pull it to the vehicle. Or...get behind the wheel and take a nice break.


----------

